

Introducing Parse Push Analytics - cyen
http://blog.parse.com/2013/03/18/introducing-push-analytics-improved-insight-into-push-campaigns/

======
aviswanathan
I think the marriage of backend as a service and (query-driven) analytics is
going to be huge in the next few years. This interface looks really awesome.
Look forward to hopefully playing around with this soon

